# Two die from apparent carbon monoxide poisoning



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Two die from apparent carbon monoxide poisoning

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=20211

MANISTEE COUNTY  Two members of a church group who gathered at Tippy Dam for a weekend of fishing died on Sunday, victims of carbon monoxide poisoning, according to Manistee County Sheriff Dale Kowalkowski. 

Cory D. McCurley, 14, and David B. Arnold, 23, both of Branch County in southern Michigan, were found unresponsive at 3 a.m. Sunday in a van where they had gone to warm up with a propane heater around midnight. The Manistee County Medical Examiner indicated the cause of death for McCurley was carbon monoxide poisoning. An autopsy was scheduled for today for Arnold.

A third victim, 17-year-old Jeremiah Teller, was revived at the scene and was airlifted to Spectrum Health in Grand Rapids. Kowalkowski said he is expected to make a full recovery.

Witnesses performed CPR on the victims after they were discovered unconscious in the vehicle. Members of the Dickson Township Fire Department also responded to the scene.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Teen recovering from carbon monoxide poisoning	

Jeremiah Teller, 17, awoke Sunday afternoon and recognized family members at Spectrum Health in Grand Rapids where he had been flown by helicopter early Sunday morning. 

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=20230


----------

